# Help me please!



## kmf2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Can someone tell me how to see internet sites visited after they have been deleted from the history? My friend got help from an online message board to do this but she can't remember which message board or how to do it. I am hoping someone can help me!!! I use macintosh Internet Explorer 5.2 and I have an IMAC 10.3.9


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

can't you just ask your friend how to do it? i personally don't think there is a way


----------



## kmf2 (Apr 6, 2006)

tedwinder said:


> can't you just ask your friend how to do it? i personally don't think there is a way


My friend did it a long time ago with step by step help and she also can't use a mac. which is what I have. I know there is info on my computer I just am not advanced enough to find it. I googled "how to retrieve deleted internet history" and all that comes up is sites for erasing stuff. One sight said that they have a program to erase sight visited even after it was deleted from the history so spouses or employers could not go into the hard drive and retrieve them. My friend was checking on if her kids were lying about porn to her and she saw they were cuz they would erase the history but she found it all later with help.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

Here's the problem, If the person knew what they were doing you couldn't get the histoy back. I suspect you suspect somebody of a wrong doing of sorts. If that is the case you need some cloak and dagger to catch them on a mac. Once that stuff is deleted on a mac it is deleted. Apple's OS is very good with security. It doesn't store the same information all over the place and save restore points and so on. Even a undelete search of the hard drive I doubt you would be able to retrieve the internet browser history or cache.

How many accounts are on the Mac? who does the computer belong to? (i.e. you or sombody else) If the computer is yours and you have the administrative account you can install software to bust the other accounts. That is the limits to the game for you I am afraid.


----------



## MacAdict (Apr 14, 2006)

Safari does hold onto a few things much longer than it should. The easiest thing do help you would be cookies.

Go to the Safari menu at the top of the screen. Clock the security tab. Then click view cookies. You should now have a list of sites visited on that computer that left cookies on your hard drive. It is not every site visited, but it is most of the sites.

If there is very little or nothing in this window someone has been clearing the cookies. Though there are good reasons to do this, they may be doing this to hide their tracks.

Safari also keeps a death grip on Favicons, but I am unsure of an easy way to use this to get your history. If you could, however, it would be a great method, as almost no one would think of clearing these out.


----------

